# Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon (Furtwangen, 2013)



## hillninjo (1. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Als Teilnehmerpräsent gibt es in diesem Jahr ein Multifunktionstuch:





link

*Eindrücke von der Strecke 42km:*
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLivg82H46GWeEJXXC5xgzCDxCNft-9dW7
am interessantesten vielleicht die Abfahrt Gfelldeibishof:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmAX_LId-x4&feature=share&list=PLivg82H46GWeEJXXC5xgzCDxCNft-9dW7"]Schwarzwald Bike Marathon Training 42km 5 - YouTube[/nomedia]

*Eindrücke von der Strecke 120km und 90km:*
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLivg82H46GWe49L8BGGsHxCrgT-de7-0B


----------



## Friedrich1963 (1. September 2013)

Schade,

dieses Jahr keine Teilnahme. Beim letzten Marathon vor ne Woche gestürzt. Kann ja nicht mal zum Bäcker fahren.

Traurig. Da mein "Hausmarathon".
Was für ne verkorkste Saison, dieses Jahr!

Gutes Gelingen für alle.
Und hoffentlich wird es nicht zu kalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piffpaffpuff (1. September 2013)

bin wieder dabei, ist zwar etwas weit von Heidelberg aber was solls.




Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Schade,
> 
> dieses Jahr keine Teilnahme. Beim letzten Marathon vor ne Woche gestürzt. Kann ja nicht mal zum Bäcker fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Kopf hoch, ich hab das gerade hinter mir von der Salzkammergut Trophy, ist schon ne blöde Sache


----------



## BLAM (2. September 2013)

Bin auf der 90er-Strecke, Wetter-Trend sieht ja gut aus!

Letztes Jahr gab es eine Abfahrt in Vöhrenbach (Schneise in den Wald gebaggert....). Waren am Samstag dort und haben festgestellt, dass daraus eine Art Downhill-Strecke mit ein paar Anliegern wurde 

Anscheinend fährt man da runter ?! http://sc-voehrenbach.de/aktuelles/
Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß!


----------



## Friedrich1963 (2. September 2013)

Wetterprognosen für Sonntag, wenn sie so bleiben, sehen ja hervorragend aus! Beneide Euch!


----------



## joschi0815 (2. September 2013)

Hi,

fahre hier zum ersten mal mit (60km).
Werden an den Verpflegungsstellen Flaschen ausgegeben?


----------



## hillninjo (3. September 2013)

joschi0815 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fahre hier zum ersten mal mit (60km).
> Werden an den Verpflegungsstellen Flaschen ausgegeben?



in den vergangenen zwei Jahren gab es (so gut wie) keine Trinkflaschen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das wieder so ist.


----------



## BLAM (3. September 2013)

Auf der 60er gab es auf jeden Fall für die schnelleren Flaschen!


----------



## joschi0815 (3. September 2013)

Danke fuer die Info. Werde dann mal mit zwei Flaschen ausruecken.


----------



## BLAM (5. September 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage hat sich ja nicht gerade zum guten gewandelt (wie der Frühling, so der Herbst  ...)

Weiß jemand wie wann und ob man ummelden kann ?


----------



## Friedrich1963 (6. September 2013)

...ich beneide euch doch nicht mehr.

Trotz Allem, alles Gute für den Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillninjo (9. September 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> ...ich beneide euch doch nicht mehr.
> 
> Trotz Allem, alles Gute für den Sonntag.



Jetzt kannst du uns doch noch beneiden 
Das Wetter war wider Erwarten nahezu optimal und die Streckenverhältnisse gut bis sehr gut.

Hier meine Eindrücke auf Video:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLivg82H46GWdkGQ397STpy_e4UyLXDWkY


----------



## Friedrich1963 (9. September 2013)

hillninjo schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du uns doch noch beneiden
> Das Wetter war wider Erwarten nahezu optimal und die Streckenverhältnisse gut bis sehr gut.
> 
> Hier meine Eindrücke auf Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLivg82H46GWdkGQ397STpy_e4UyLXDWkY


 


Habe ich dann auch! 
Wie war es denn morgens von der Temperatur her? Gegen 7.00 Uhr?


----------



## hillninjo (9. September 2013)

Temperatur um 07:00 ca. 12-13°C


----------



## Friedrich1963 (9. September 2013)

hillninjo schrieb:


> Temperatur um 07:00 ca. 12-13°C


 
wow...das ist ok. Ich stand da schon bei 8 Grad...ist mir einfach zu kalt.

...nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei! Da ist noch ne Rechnung offen.

bis dann und dir weiterhin erfolgreiche Rennen
Grüße
Friedrich


----------



## Peter Freiburg (9. September 2013)

Hi,
ich war auch dabei, auf der 90er Strecke. Wetter war ja wirklich mal klasse.
Aber sagt mal... bin ich der Einzige der dieses Iso-Getränk von UltraSports, das man an den Verpflegungsstationen bekommen hat, zum übergeben findet?? Das ist ja ekelhaft, schmeckt wie halb gegorener O-Saft... Bäh!


----------



## piffpaffpuff (9. September 2013)

jetzt ärgere ich mich aber schon, bei uns hat es morgens um 5 geschüttet wie aus Kübeln da bin ich halt im Bett geblieben.
Naja, nächstes Mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillninjo (9. September 2013)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> wow...das ist ok. Ich stand da schon bei 8 Grad...ist mir einfach zu kalt.
> 
> ...nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei! Da ist noch ne Rechnung offen.
> 
> ...



Danke - wünsch ich dir auch 

hier noch zwei Videos vom Start:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLivg82H46GWeg4Am-yW5pP2P9EBmrR-VI

und ein paar vom Downhill in Vöhrenbach:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLivg82H46GWedJZM84XbPMBgEwIb9DHI7


----------



## holzwurm71 (10. September 2013)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war auch dabei, auf der 90er Strecke. Wetter war ja wirklich mal klasse.
> Aber sagt mal... bin ich der Einzige der dieses Iso-Getränk von UltraSports, das man an den Verpflegungsstationen bekommen hat, zum übergeben findet?? Das ist ja ekelhaft, schmeckt wie halb gegorener O-Saft... Bäh!




Stimmt das Zeugs kannst Du nicht trinken...
Hab danach immer Bauchschmerzen gehabt...
seit neustem nimm ich nur noch Cola und ab und an ein Gel. 
Ultarsports lässt sich mit meinem Körper nicht vereinen....

Tom


----------



## Peter Freiburg (10. September 2013)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> Stimmt das Zeugs kannst Du nicht trinken...
> Hab danach immer Bauchschmerzen gehabt...
> seit neustem nimm ich nur noch Cola und ab und an ein Gel.
> Ultarsports lässt sich mit meinem Körper nicht vereinen....
> ...



danke, dann bin ich nicht der Einzige . Ja, hab auch Bauchweh von dem Zeug bekommen. Das Ultrasports Gel ist auch nicht so mein Ding... Aber ist halt der Sponsor von dem Marathon . 

Nächstes Jahr wieder. Dann mit Cola und eigenem Gel-Vorrat


----------

